

Show HN: Embedding SSL inside HTTP - JeanSebTr
http://blog.jeansebtr.com/post/35979506480/embedding-ssl-inside-http-5-am

======
einaros
That works quite well.

I've been doing the same for <http://einaros.github.com/http-tunnel> for some
time now; it essentially establishes a tcp tunnel over a custom http upgrade
protocol and allows reverse http / https requests to pass through that - thus
allowing nat'ed or heavily firewalled hosts to publish web stuff through a
public address.

~~~
JeanSebTr
Cool! I've used HTTP upgrade in the past too and it's quite useful. My main
goal was to demonstrate the usage on a popular PaaS.

It's always interesting to see less known features of a technology used in an
original way.

